# AVENIDA LARCO - EN TRUJILLO



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

¿Cuántas cuadras tiene la Av. Larco?


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

La avenida larco se inicia en el distrito de trujillo, atraviesa parte del distrito de victor larco y termina el el distrito de buenos aires, a pocos metros de la playa. Son aproximadamente 4 km de longitud (mas de 20 cuadras).


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Buenos aires no es distrito, es un sector perteneciente al distrito de Victor Larco ^^


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

la avenida larco se aproxima a las 40 a 45 cuadras


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*II ENTREGA DE FOTOS AV. LARCO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡* 

*MAS FOTOS DE LA AV. LARCO , SALI DE LA UNIVERSIDAD Y ME QUITE CON UNOS AMIGOS A TOMER FOTOS, ESTAS SON DE DIA, MAS O MENOS 2 Y 30 PM. EL PRIMER TRAMO DE LA LARCO - DISTRIRO TRUJILLO.*











































































































































































*
Y FALTAN MUCHAS PARTES MASS  ESPERO QUE ME HAYA REIVINDICADO CON ESTAS FOTOS *


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

buenas fotos libidito! faltan fotos tb x la parte de la univ. cesar vallejo, pero ya ta muy lejos de la unt  = estan muy buenas las fotos!!


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

me gustaron mucho las fotos Libidito.Pero no por criticar pero la ciudad podria estar mucho mejor sin necesidad de gastar tanta plata,los jardines en las veredas estan hasta las huevas,tan facil es poner un poco de pasto.


----------



## Muchik (Mar 27, 2006)

Buenas tomas... aunque las casas de la primera foto estan a media cuadra de la av. larco. Gracias por la correccion buenos aires pertenece al distrito de victor larco.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

tan bien las fotos.. aunq trujillo necesita mas limpieza


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que maluca la Clau!!!!! jajajajajaja


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Que maluca la Clau!!!!! jajajajajaja


pff .. jajaja naaah tu crees?


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

pucha como el gobierno no apoya a trujillo para desarrollarla con edificios grandes es decir hoteles de renombre! y entidades financieras! asi la gente no tendria que venir a lima a conseguir todo lo que allá no hay!.............................. y si trujillo necesita un poko de limpieza!........................=)


----------



## un mexicano (Mar 21, 2005)

esa avenida luce muy bien..con bastantes comercios..y muy arbolada!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Esa avenida pasa como como una de Surco o San Borja.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Esa avenida pasa como como una de Surco o San Borja.



tienes razón tienen bastante parecido, lo unico chocante es la basta propaganda politica q hay !!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> tienes razón tienen bastante parecido, *lo unico chocante es la basta propaganda politica q hay * !!!


es super chocante y me revienta en el alma. y encima es mas del APRA por dios¡¡¡¡¡¡ k martirio.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Si! sobre todo eso, lo q no he visto es q halla presencia humalista :cheers: q weno..  .. en cambio en arequipa.. :sleepy: 
jeje weno mejor no me salgo del tema buenas fotos libidito ojalá tengas suerte de sacar fotos por el golf pero tengo entendido q es una zona de dificil en la cual hay mucha vigilancia :S.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Bah, yo creo mas bien que en Lima hay más propaganda política, en todo caso ya no es como antes, donde las campañas empezaban con 10 meses de anticipación y las calles y paredes lucian totalmente llenas de afiches y pancartas.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> Si! sobre todo eso, lo q no he visto es q halla presencia humalista :cheers: q weno..  .. en cambio en arequipa.. :sleepy:
> jeje weno mejor no me salgo del tema buenas fotos libidito ojalá tengas suerte de sacar fotos por el golf pero tengo entendido q es una zona de dificil en la cual hay mucha vigilancia :S.


sip, tu vas a tomar y al toke los vigilantes te miran mal por k muchos conocen a la gente de la cuadra y como k generalmente por esa zona casi nadie va a pie ni con una camara, sin contar la ola de secuestros k hay en el Perú, la gente desconfia de todos.


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

*La Av Larco es mas bonita!!*

Pero bueno.. al menos esas fotos representan en algo lo que es.. tiene mucho mas movimiento y edificoos y locales.. voy a salir un dia ocn mi camara y vopy a tomar y las posteare  este es mi 1er mensaje


----------

